# Lots of carbon fibre parts interior and exterior 09 cha



## Mozzer 09 black edition (Sep 28, 2020)

Looking to add 
side skirts
rear diffuser 
rear spoiler
shift paddles
centre console
door handles
steering wheel

cheers


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Samo @ 4src or knight racer as uk suppliers or China if you want your money to go further.


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

I spoke to [email protected] before Christmas, and I don’t know if things are any different but they were struggling stock wise as they couldn’t get the raw materials-CF- to make their products?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Try Albert @ knight racer or jsk in china


----------



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

Seibon rear carbon spoiler on mine I'm selling









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mozzer 09 black edition (Sep 28, 2020)

wiggy1980 said:


> Seibon rear carbon spoiler on mine I'm selling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m looking for something a little more aggressive looking, cheers anyway.


----------



## Mcgill (Oct 4, 2020)

Mozzer 09 black edition said:


> I’m looking for something a little more aggressive looking, cheers anyway.


How much


----------

